# Blew Through My Wood Budget



## Tom Smart (Jun 18, 2019)

Was at a small bit of wood heaven today. When I told her I was looking for bowl blank sizes this is where she sent me. All Hawaiian woods and all from salvage projects. 



 



 

Yeah, suitcase ain’t big enough. I need a 40’ container. 







 

That’s a big chunk of Monkey Pod.





Seven of these on their way to VA.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2019)

Looks like heaven!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 19, 2019)

Congrats on finding a few souvenirs!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2019)

I would be interested to know where this place is. I make it over to the Big Island every couple of years. Last time spent way too much for 4 different pieces of wood from a wood shop there. PM me if you like. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 19, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> I would be interested to know where this place is. I make it over to the Big Island every couple of years. Last time spent way too much for 4 different pieces of wood from a wood shop there. PM me if you like. Thanks! Chuck


Kamuela Hardwoods just outside Waimea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2019)

It's a toss up between, way cool, and eye candy.
It is way cool, but it's also eye candy...
Great find. I wonder if @Don Ratcliff has been there? I would assume so.


----------



## CWS (Jun 19, 2019)

Not sure flat rate box is the right kind of container. I think you should buy some Koa boards and build a crate and fill up the crate with blanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> It's a toss up between, way cool, and eye candy.
> It is way cool, but it's also eye candy...
> Great find. I wonder if @Don Ratcliff has been there? I would assume so.


It's only open m-f till 4pm. The owner is a friend of a friend

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 19, 2019)

Sure you are not dreaming?


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 20, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Sure you are not dreaming?


My credit card says I’m not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 20, 2019)

Tony said:


> Looks like heaven!



I disagree, more like Hell, all those woods, so little time and costs beyond desired reach....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Acadian (Jun 23, 2019)

OK now I just have to convince my husband to take a long trip to Hawaii to buy wood. I think he might take me there if I agreed to leave the wood now and then to sit with him on the beach. Ah, this is what dreams are made of...

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Acadian (Jun 23, 2019)

I just checked--they are on ebay, if you can't get to them, figure out how to get them to you--USPC, priority shipping with flat rate boxes, oh yea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 23, 2019)

Acadian said:


> I just checked--they are on ebay, if you can't get to them, figure out how to get them to you--USPC, priority shipping with flat rate boxes, oh yea!


Ask Bridget to help you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Jan 28, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> It's a toss up between, way cool, and eye candy.
> It is way cool, but it's also eye candy...
> Great find. I wonder if @Don Ratcliff has been there? I would assume so.



ripjack13
I wasn’t sure which symbol to choose either the proper symbol for such a post is missing. Could such a symbol be watered down a bit to fit into our family friendly forum? 
Maybe a blue water drop representing the word drool what do you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2020)

Leroy Blue said:


> ripjack13
> I wasn’t sure which symbol to choose either the proper symbol for such a post is missing. Could such a symbol be watered down a bit to fit into our family friendly forum?
> Maybe a blue water drop representing the word drool what do you think?



Nice. I will look into that. Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2020)

how bout that one?


Leroy Blue said:


> ripjack13
> I wasn’t sure which symbol to choose either the proper symbol for such a post is missing. Could such a symbol be watered down a bit to fit into our family friendly forum?
> Maybe a blue water drop representing the word drool what do you think?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 28, 2020)

Seven of these on their way to VA.

View attachment 167566

I'm not sure how you got my address in Virgina, but I greatly appreciate you sending them my way

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

